
10 inbound marketing tips for mobile apps - rganguly
http://www.apptentive.com/blog/10-inbound-marketing-tips-for-mobile-apps/
======
NameNickHN
Those are basically the same old tips for being successful on the internet (or
at least trying to be that).

~~~
rganguly
Maybe - some of this stuff isn't as relevant for the internet, due to the fact
that you have the device with you all the time. But, yes, there are a number
of shared characteristics. Never hurts to point out good tips right?

------
rganguly
Curious about other tips that mobile app developers have - what are we
missing, what's working for you?

~~~
NameNickHN
If you have more than one app, you could try to do some cross promotion.

~~~
rganguly
Yeah, that's a great one - good point. If you're developing a portfolio of
apps, they can serve as your inbound marketing channels for new/other apps.
Thanks!

